# making yourself irisistable to a dog??



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

when teaching recall everyone says to make yourslef more interesting then what the dog is doing, how do you do this, any dog will think another dog or a good smell is better then coming back to the owner, how do you make the dog know that you are better then what she is doing, i took angel for a walk just now to do recall training, i had treats and sounded really happy when calling her but she just looked at me and carried on, 

please help me on this as recall is the most important command of them all and im really struggling with it, we have been trying for so long know and cant get anywhere.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Finding the right area is part of it. You want to find a place that has no distractions. Just you and your pup. Try not to use the word "Come" until you are sure your pup will come. You can also use a 50' light cord in the beginning to be sure your pup comes when called.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Finding the right area is part of it. You want to find a place that has no distractions. Just you and your pup. Try not to use the word "Come" until you are sure your pup will come. You can also use a 50' light cord in the beginning to be sure your pup comes when called.


its really hard to find a place where there is no distraction as there are sents where ever you go.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can't find places, try starting in your home. The long line is really helpful as Oakly's Dad stated. Until you have a reliable recall in your home, I wouldn't try it outside, as that is distraction overload. Once they get to you, you need to make a BIG fuss, treat them as if they just won a million dollars, that and you can give them really nummy treats to let them know, hey, I came and it was really cool, I got treats and lovin it made me happy!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini (Steph) has really, really, awesome recall advice.

I would first start out in your home on regular leash. Walk around the house with treats (something high value) and periodically say "your dogs name, then your recall word" and walk backwards bent down at the dog's level. When your dog comes, I would give the treat in small pieces for a period of at least 10 seconds, while telling your dog how good he/she is. I would also play games like hide n seek to reinforce recall as well. 

After they do this reliably, move on to doing it periodically on your walks. When that is solid, move to a long lead. This way, your dog has NO option BUT to return to you. Always praise like mad and give good treats for an extended period of time (I say at least 10 seconds). 

Then, when reliably returning on long lead 100%, I would try it off lead. 

Another thing you could try is whistle training. Get a whistle and sit with your dog somewhere in the house with some yummy treats. Blow the whistle, give a treat, and do this repeatedly. Then play on leash outside, off leash in the house...then move to outside on leash, then off leash, etc.

Oh, also, pick a word for recall that you haven't already burnt out saying. For instance, I burnt out come...so I used the word 'fly'. You can pick any word...and use it ONLY when your dog will reliably come to you. Eventually, it will become your emergency recall and you can count on your dog returning to you. Truly, it just takes time!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

nixietink said:


> FlyingQuizini (Steph) has really, really, awesome recall advice.


Thanks!

Here's a link to a a two-part article where I wrote up my recall training protocol. I know a few people here have used it to re-tool their recall and they reported good success!

Part One:
http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San...09m8d26-Training-your-dog-to-come-when-called

Part Two:
http://www.examiner.com/x-18986-San...our-dog-to-come-when-called-final-installment

-S


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I can second the positive review of Stephanie's advice. Definitely read the articles she posted. I have used her techniques with Rookie with VERY good results.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for those links! I can't wait to work on it with Fenway!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for those links! I can't wait to work on it with Fenway!!


Cool! Please let me know how it goes, and I'm happy to try and answer questions along the way.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

When we learned really reliable recall we were told to reward in the form of praise and treats for 30 seconds. This is a much longer time then you might think...so if you think in terms of 30 seconds.. in reality you might be doing the 10 seconds that Stephanie recommends.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> When we learned really reliable recall we were told to reward in the form of praise and treats for 30 seconds. This is a much longer time then you might think...so if you think in terms of 30 seconds.. in reality you might be doing the 10 seconds that Stephanie recommends.


Sounds like someone has seen the Leslie Nielson (sp) RRR video! 30 seconds of praise is fantastic!

You scared me for a second... I had to go back and check my article to make sure I had said at least 20 seconds. Have I said 10 seconds somewhere that I'm forgetting? I'm sometimes all over the map with it depending on who I'm talking two. For some people, asking them to do 20 or 30 seconds turns them off of the idea completely, so I go with a much lower number.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Stephanie, 

It is amazing that with nothing more then the "time" you connected my comment with Leslie Nielson. Yes... we attended her Really Reliable Recall class when we went to dog camp.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> It is amazing that with nothing more then the "time" you connected my comment with Leslie Nielson. Yes... we attended her Really Reliable Recall class when we went to dog camp.


Heehee! She's really the only "big name" trainer that I know of who is suggesting 30 seconds. I know lots of people who emphasize the need to make a really big fuss, lay it on thick, have a party, etc., but that 30 seconds seems to be pretty well branded to Nielson.

How cool that you got to attend one of her classes at camp!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so glad to have found this. We work hard on training every single day, but recall is still tough for Bogey because I didn't start training him correctly from the beginning. So now it's a bit harder. I have printed these articles to take with us to open practice next week and will work on them. 

I will add that hide-and-seek, monkey in the middle and a long line have helped us a lot. It's just off-lead that is still really unreliable. (Monkey in the middle is what I call the game where hubby and I stand on opposite ends of a big room, both holding a favorite squeaky toy, and take turns holding him and then having him come.)

Another helpful tip I read about in a book last night said that you should make sure you use your recall word often and not just when the dog is coming back to be leashed back up. To us, that made perfect sense as Bogey is only bad at recall when he's in a wide open outdoor space and doesn't want to lose his freedom. So, when at the park, we practice lots of comes and then reward and send him back out to play. I think over time this will help a lot. 

I won't believe we've mastered it until we can call him off a squirrel chase, something I didn't think was possible until I read Stephanie's work.  

Jill (Ljilly) also has some fun tips about recall in this post - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=910014#post910014


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you every1 i will have to start these techniques tomorrow. yah i have the same problem Bogey's Mum with angel. so i will have to try some of the things that you are doing, as i did it all wrong as a puppy its so hard to get it right now she is two years, i have been trying to find the right thing to do for about a year. 

thank-you and i will let people know how i get on with it.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I am going to have to read Stephanie's training tips for recall. Luck really needs work on this one. Our trainer had different things that worked for different dogs. 

For Luck, I held his leash in the beginning. He LOVES his leash! He ran past 4-5 dogs wanting to play just to get to that leash. We are done with class waiting for the next one and I did not know the next step.

Thanks for posting those article Stephanie. I will read them now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I will add that I find that getting down on the floor with the dog when I want to really praise them tends to increase the value of the praise to the dog.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I won't believe we've mastered it until we can call him off a squirrel chase, something I didn't think was possible until I read Stephanie's work.
> 
> Jill (Ljilly) also has some fun tips about recall in this post - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=910014#post910014


I wish I had video of the squirrel moments! I might have to set that up. The closest thing I have is footage on my YouTube page of a chasing recall after my other dog chasing the ball.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I must admit, Max & I are still failing at the recall (I've been sick & we haven't practiced as much as I'd like to)....however, I will say that Steph's & Tippy's advice of making a big fuss, praising, throwing a party, longer treating sessions, etc. have worked wonders for Max. The things I've taught him since beginning the 'extra' rewards are the things he's most solid with now. (Thanks a bunch! ). Now, if I could just spend more practice time on the recall! 



FlyingQuizini said:


> I know lots of people who emphasize the need to make a really big fuss, lay it on thick, have a party, etc., but that 30 seconds seems to be pretty well branded to Nielson.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I play a different game than most of you (hunt trials and hunting). We are told first - NEVER chase your dog. Second, get a check cord. The recall becomes part of the retrieve and the reward is playing the game.. no treats. 

Amy Dahl has a really nice book about training young dogs called the 10 minute retriever. Jackie Merkens also has a good book called sound beginnings - if any of you are curious how the field guys accomplish the task.


----------

